# Erfahrungungsaustausch: Welche Grafikkarte reicht aus?



## Kazzio (4. Juli 2012)

Hey Leutz,

habe nun nach dem "anzocken" vor Diablo 3 zu spielen.
Ich bräuchte mal eine Info welche Grafikkarte ausreichend ist bzw welche Erfahrungen ihr gesammelt habt.
Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht extra die teuerste beste GraKa kaufen da ich NUR Diablo spiele!


Thx 


Kazzio


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele mit einer Nvidia Geforce GTS 450. Grafikdetails alle auf Maximum, alles flüssig.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

Habe ne Geforce 275 GTX geht alles auf High, Freundin zockt auf Notebook mit ner Geforce 310m auch alles auf High


----------



## medusis24 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Ich Spiele zur Zeit Diablo 3 mit einer ATI HD 4850 512MB und es läuft alles gut mit 60 fps. Habe aber alles auf Low   da ich nicht so viel wert auf die Grafik lege sondern das es flüssig läuft.Bei miener Freundin läuft es mit einer ATI HD 4650 mit 1 GB zb nur mit 25 FPS und ruckelt wie sau


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Kann sein, dass ich mich irre. Aber ich glaub da gabs mal irgendwo ein Tool von Blizzard, das einem sagt, ob die Grafikkarte ausreicht oder nicht. 

Edit: Ok hab überlesen, dass Du Dir ne GraKa gezielt anschaffen willst.


----------



## Kazzio (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich mich irre. Aber ich glaub da gabs mal irgendwo ein Tool von Blizzard, das einem sagt, ob die Grafikkarte ausreicht oder nicht.
> 
> Edit: Ok hab überlesen, dass Du Dir ne GraKa gezielt anschaffen willst.



Es geht ja darum, dass ich keine habe und mir erst eine kaufen müsste. 
 Möchte aber nicht so viel geld ausgeben


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Achso, noch zur Ergänzung: Meine Frau spielt auf einem Laptop, dem Acer Aspire 8730 mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650. Sie spielt mit leicht reduzierten Details in 19xx Auflösung, weitgehend ruckefrei. D3 ist da nicht allzu anspruchsvoll, eine preiswerte Mitteklasse-Karte tut es voll und ganz.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

_Wie schaut denn dein restliches System aus? Danach solltest du die Karte aussuchen - bringt ja nicht viel dir bei einem X2 250 eine GTX680 einzubauen.

Diablo ist aber relativ anspruchslos was die Hardware angeht.

Also : Restliches System und Budget angeben - dann kann man dir helfen. :-)_


----------



## Kazzio (4. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Achso, noch zur Ergänzung: Meine Frau spielt auf einem Laptop, dem Acer Aspire 8730 mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650. Sie spielt mit leicht reduzierten Details in 19xx Auflösung, weitgehend ruckefrei. D3 ist da nicht allzu anspruchsvoll, eine preiswerte Mitteklasse-Karte tut es voll und ganz.



Natürlich... 

hier ein Foto  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ww3ghxs2/Foto.JPG


Dankesehr


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

_Und dein Budget für die Grafikkarte? Deinem System angemessen wäre maximal eine HD6850 - obwohl es eine HD6670 auch tut - siehe hier.

Oder auch zu teuer?

PS: Hast du bei JE-Computer gekauft? :-P_


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Also ich spiele immer noch mit einer 8600 GT, dass is noch ein alter 256MB Schinken 
Ok, alles andere is halt auch Top, erst kürzlich aufgerüstet, aber auch so habe ich keine Probleme.

Anfangs hatte ich in dem kurzen Abschnitt der Kanalisation ein bissel wenig FPS, aber seit dem letzten Patch is auch das Geschichte. Ich spiele auch auf der höchsten Auflösung und mit hohen Texturen.
Wenn dir das ausreicht brauchst du evtl. nich mal ne neue Karte... ^^


----------



## Kazzio (4. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und dein Budget für die Grafikkarte? Deinem System angemessen wäre maximal eine HD6850 - obwohl es eine HD6670 auch tut - siehe hier.
> 
> Oder auch zu teuer?
> 
> PS: Hast du bei JE-Computer gekauft? :-P_




danke dir ich werde mal schauen.
Wie gesagt ich brauche wirklich nur das nötigste an graka.... 
Ne ist Csv  wer kauft schon bei JE? ;D
Kommte aus bln?


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2012)

_Jup, ich kauf da öfter mal - ist 5min weg..da bietet sich das an. ;-)_


----------



## Sassicaia (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte in meinem zweit Rechner (Shuttle, Athlon 5800x2, 3gb, WinXP) probleme mit einer GT220.
Vorallem im CO-OP Mode. Da ich durch Netzteil und Platz limitiert war habe ich gezielt
nach 1 Slot Karten mit wenig Stromverbrauch gesucht.

Mit einer HD 5760 (hab ich bei Amazon für glaub ich 60€ gekauft) komme ich in dem Shuttle
gut klar. Natürlich nicht alles auf Max, aber full HD auflösung mit mittleren
Einstellungen laufen ok.

Im "Prime" Rechner (Quadcore, 8GB, Win7)läuft es mit einer GTX470 prima.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

GTX 295 (die nur zu 50% funktioniert), 1920*1080 Auflösung, Alles auf minimum, Flüssig bei 45FPS ab da ruckelts


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2012)

Beta lief mit einer 9800GTX+ meist ruckelfrei.


----------



## Manticorê (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

hier kann man testen ob das System ausreicht.

grüsse Manticorê


----------

